# just purchased my first sig



## mw03 (Dec 25, 2006)

it's a beautiful 226 9mm and i can't keep my hands off it. just thought i'd share.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well.............where tha' hell are the PICTURES????:smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats dude!!! :smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the SIG cult, my friend! I love my P226 (40), have some fun with and let us know how it shoots for you!

And give us a look!


----------



## mw03 (Dec 25, 2006)

here's a quick photo










i found it at Bass Pro Shop. it was previously a CHL class weapon, and was a CPO weapon with fewer than 200 rounds through it. best part, they put it out about 30 minutes before i happened to show up. paid $525 for it. i was planning on going with an SW99, but this was my dream 9mm and i just couldn't pass up on such a deal.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

*You bought a Sig 226 over a SW99*...you just gave yourself one fine Christmas gift. :smt023


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations, nice buy. The P226 is one of the finest autos ever made, you did well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

mw03 said:


> here's a quick photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a fine looking weapon. When you get a chance let us know how it shoots.:smt023:smt072 :smt023


----------



## mw03 (Dec 25, 2006)

took it for a little spin today at the dfw gun range. i love it. i was shooting side by side with a couple of friends shooting a Glock 17 9mm and a Glock 19 9mm, as well as a Glock 23 .40 cal. all i can say is that the kick on this gun is negligible. the heavy steel frame absorbs all the recoil compared to the lighter glocks. man o man am i in love with this gun. just got done stripping, cleaning, and oiling it. can't wait to get back out there. i highly recommend this to anyone considering a 9mm. well worth the extra cash.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

For a high capacity nine, it just doesn't get much better than the P226.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

mw03 said:


> took it for a little spin today at the dfw gun range. i love it. i was shooting side by side with a couple of friends shooting a Glock 17 9mm and a Glock 19 9mm, as well as a Glock 23 .40 cal. all i can say is that the kick on this gun is negligible. the heavy steel frame absorbs all the recoil compared to the lighter glocks. man o man am i in love with this gun. just got done stripping, cleaning, and oiling it. can't wait to get back out there. i highly recommend this to anyone considering a 9mm. well worth the extra cash.


I noticed the same thing when I compared the Sig 229 in 9mm with the G 19.
Better recoil absorption by the heavier frame gun. It also shot better than the Glock (or I did, I should say, using the Sig). A curious thing I find is that the difference between steel framed guns and glocks reduces as the gun gets bigger. My G 34 does not have more noticeable recoil for me than a steel framed gun such as the CZ 75. But I do notice the difference in the smaller guns. I would love to get a 226, perhaps an Equinox, and I may do so in 07 if my budget can stand it.

I think you got a good deal on your gun.


----------

